# poulan trimmer want stay running



## usmc42000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, 
first time on here, I have a pp446 poulan trimmer, took carb off and cleaned. replaced all fuel lines and filter. cranks and runs great but after about a minute at high speed it starts to bogg down let off trigger, it settles out then after about a minute at high speed again it does the same thing. any help would be great.
GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

usmc42000 said:


> Hi,
> first time on here, I have a pp446 poulan trimmer, took carb off and cleaned. replaced all fuel lines and filter. cranks and runs great but after about a minute at high speed it starts to bogg down let off trigger, it settles out then after about a minute at high speed again it does the same thing. any help would be great.
> GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS.


Sounds like the fuel cap isn't venting fast enough to let air in as fast as fuel is going out, when it first starts to bog loosen the cap to see if it will recover. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmc42000 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks ill give it a try


----------



## flkamm (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, I was just wondering if the fuel cap solution helped?
Frank


----------

